
KsqlDB: A Streaming Database - pgcosta
https://www.confluent.io/blog/intro-to-ksqldb-sql-database-streaming/
======
pgcosta
This looks awesome!

I'm currently in the process of making my MySQL database stream it's change-
data events, and I feel the pain of stitching all the apps together to make it
happen.

This seems to be a killer technology.

